# "New" little algea eater?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

In a recent article from PFK, Neil Woodward talks about a new import into UK.

Nannoptopoma sp. Robocop

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4250

small little herbivore that goes to only 1.6" in size.

Rivaling the stunning-ness of zebra otos wont you say?

It close relative (of course the term relative term here is also relative, since none of these species have been properly described yet), the Nannoptopoma sp. Peru White is equally stunning.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=2103

Along similar lines for nano aquarium enthusiasts, a new species of Boraras has also been described:

Boraras naevus, with a max size of <1"

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....species_of_Boraras_described&utm_content=html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Word on the street is that we can expect a few of these at your friendly neighborhood LFS sometime next week


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

omg yes! perfect for my ten gallon! but i still like my oto cats


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, me too - I'm not super keen on the really flat long heads of the nannoptopoma, but I'll have to reserve full judgement until I see them for myself


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol, good. 

I was hoping some particular LFS would bring some in...lol.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

on a side note, do you know if lucky aquarium stocks oto cats 0.0? i have a mega hair algae outbreak, tried everything!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no idea, plus, otos dont do anything to hair algae.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

ok, do u know any other fish that will


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Amanos, mollies, flagfish. To my memory


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ottos*

saw them at big als today i think 5 for 10 dont quoate me on it . almost got them myself 
cheers 
tom


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

hmmm i dont really wana get any more livebearers and heard shrimp die easily if not careful so il go with flagfish but not familiar with them


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Siamese algae eaters eat hair algae. They are really pigs for it. Trouble is a full grown SAe is about 5-6 inches long and becomes a fish flake hog as it ages. Only the youngones seem to eat algae IME. Still they are very attractive fish.
If you buy one make sure it is a true SAe- there are other fish that look really similar. There used to be a web page that showed the true sae vs the flying fox and vs false sae. See if you can google it.
False sae's and flying fox can be aggressive.


----------

